# Is 1 gram per watt really such a much???



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 18, 2008)

_Howdy Growers!!!! :ciao:_

_:bong1:  I'm not a commercial grower, only grow for my own stash, but I am concerned about having enuf to smoke from 1 harvest to the next harvest.  _

_I have heard folks here and other forums speak of getting 1 gram per watt almost as if it is the Holy Grail of indoor yield??_

_What kinda yield do You Folks think is adequate??? _

_:farm: In this past SnowWhite grow, I harvested 90 ounces [wet] of buds and another couple ounces of trim for oil.  I should yield 18 ounces easily.  This was from one 400 watt HPS bulb and one plant.  It was a long grow, 17 weeks of flower and 3 weeks of veg._

_If I can make the harvest last until my next harvest in november, I will be a happy camper. :hubba: _


----------



## lyfr (Jun 18, 2008)

18 oz. from a 400!  you got me beat. i havent hit the magical 1g per W yet.  best i got was a little over .75gpw...but im gettin closer.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 18, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> 18 oz. from a 400! you got me beat. i havent hit the magical 1g per W yet. best i got was a little over .75gpw...but im gettin closer.


 
_Thanks Lyfr!!! _

_I meant to question the idea of such a standard. _

_I read where someone mentioned the time factor too.  A valid point, insofaras I took 20 weeks to get 500 grams from the 400w hps.  I could do 2 grows of an indica in the same time and get way more than 500grams. _

_Also, I think that each strain is gonna do differently.  My SnowWhite is a heavy hitter in yield, potency and buzz._:hubba:


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 18, 2008)

I believe in quality, not quantity. Less sativa bud is better than more indica bud. (in my opinion of course, it is a matter of taste)


----------



## snuggles (Jun 18, 2008)

Do you mean 90 grams from one plant? 90 ounces is a huge amount LOL. I have never attained the holy grail never. Best would probably be .75 or .50 per watt. if you got 90 ounces from a plant you are the man...

That's 2520 grams from a 400watt=6.3 grams per watt


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 18, 2008)

Cornellius said:
			
		

> I believe in quality, not quantity. Less sativa bud is better than more indica bud. (in my opinion of course, it is a matter of taste)


 
_Howdy Cornellius!!!! :ciao:_

_:farm: I have to agree, Quality is a given too.  what good is 18 ounces of poor quality weed.  I think most growers would agree, Quality is Job #1.  _

_That said, I try to get the most out of each plant I grow, given it's strains limitations.  I have for a long time, thought about going to a 1000w hps to maximize the potentials of these strains. I imagine having 50 inch colas instead of 20 inch colas :hubba:  [I always figgered, I just dont need that much stash to justify the expense I guess]_


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 18, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> Do you mean 90 grams from one plant? 90 ounces is a huge amount LOL. I have never attained the holy grail never. Best would probably be .75 or .50 per watt. if you got 90 ounces from a plant you are the man...
> 
> That's 2520 grams from a 400watt=6.3 grams per watt


 
_Howdy Snuggles!!!!_

_Yes, that is correct, 90 ounces WET from My SnowWhite!!!_
_She is only 1 plant under a 400watt hps _

_However, dried I expect it to yield only 18 ounces.  Merely 1.25 grams per watt, eh._ :hubba:


----------



## snuggles (Jun 18, 2008)

Holy insert cuss word here, that's amazing my hats off to you.


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 18, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> _Howdy Cornellius!!!! :ciao:_
> 
> _:farm: I have to agree, Quality is a given too.  what good is 18 ounces of poor quality weed.  I think most growers would agree, Quality is Job #1.  _
> 
> _That said, I try to get the most out of each plant I grow, given it's strains limitations.  I have for a long time, thought about going to a 1000w hps to maximize the potentials of these strains. I imagine having 50 inch colas instead of 20 inch colas :hubba:  [I always figgered, I just dont need that much stash to justify the expense I guess]_



You are certainly right. I guess I need to add you to my "to abduct list" XD This weird guy certainly inspired me =P


----------



## massproducer (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah thats pretty crazy.  I am not sure that I have seen an indoor plant harvest this much in my life and i grow DWC trees.  If you take into consideration that it will dry out around 75% that would be a dry weight of 630 grams, from 1 plant under a sole 430 watt HPS, for 1.575 grams per watt dry weight.

Do you have any pictures of this monster, puffin?

I have acheived 1 gram per watt in my DWC buckets, but you need to have the correct strain, and everything must go smooth through the whole grow, it is not an easy thing to accomplish, IMHO


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 18, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> Yeah thats pretty crazy. I am not sure that I have seen an indoor plant harvest this much in my life and i grow DWC trees. If you take into consideration that it will dry out around 75% that would be a dry weight of 630 grams, from 1 plant under a sole 430 watt HPS, for 1.575 grams per watt dry weight.
> 
> Do you have any pictures of this monster, puffin?
> 
> I have acheived 1 gram per watt in my DWC buckets, but you need to have the correct strain, and everything must go smooth through the whole grow, it is not an easy thing to accomplish, IMHO


 
_Thanks Massproducer!!! _

_ I usually just estimate by dividing by 5.  [90/5=18] The grow journal is here to view.  [link in signature]  lots of pics from start to finish._:hubba:


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 18, 2008)

Do you use Puffin guano from Matinicus Rock?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 19, 2008)

*Howdy Barrelhse!!!

No I use GH nutes only, some Green Fuse Bloom.* :hubba:


----------



## snuggles (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice very nice. Wanna job LOL? I kid but that journal is impressive.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 19, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> Nice very nice. Wanna job LOL? I kid but that journal is impressive.


 
_Thanks Snuggles!!! _

_I am happily retired, but thanks again for the offer, :rofl:_


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 19, 2008)

with out time in the equation yeild is an INCOMPLETE number.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 19, 2008)

get me a clone quickly!!!()
Or do pass me your secret!!! i did see some crazy yields at some places but you must be champion!! Or you are gonna be rich on this strain!!

damn,,,cant you pop up pics of this monster??

cheerio,
Dutch


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 19, 2008)

dutchman said:
			
		

> get me a clone quickly!!!()
> Or do pass me your secret!!! i did see some crazy yields at some places but you must be champion!! Or you are gonna be rich on this strain!!
> 
> damn,,,cant you pop up pics of this monster??
> ...


 
_Go to the link in my signature below, the whole grow journal is there._:hubba:


----------



## dutchman (Jun 19, 2008)

i kinda not believe you,
and really this is not ment as a trollreply or even to diss you but i really don't.
Massive plant, i agree,,,but more then 2kg  (6 wet) is unbelievable.
again,,,,,2 grams per watt is master over here,,3  even 4 is allmost not done

cheerio


----------



## HMGanja (Jun 21, 2008)

I am having a hard time too.  _But_, if you did, heres my biggest congrats ever givin!  I have got to get some good genetics......


----------



## miketheman (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm using cfl's is the 1g per watt the actual cfl wattage or the equivalent?
I have 3 45Watt cfls and 100watt hps. 3 ladies looking lovely at 3Ft tall. Any ideas what i'll yield? Thanks guys!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 24, 2008)

*Let US Know how you do!!!!!* :hubba:


----------



## miketheman (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh I will Got around 4 more weeks to go!! This site rocks!!!


----------



## Bohica1a4 (Jul 8, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> _Go to the link in my signature below, the whole grow journal is there._:hubba:


Puffin,
  I'm curious as H3LL to see this puppy. How's come I get no hyperlink?

Bohica


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Bohica 

Its here ....

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21885&highlight=puffin


----------



## IllusionalFate (Jul 8, 2008)

miketheman said:
			
		

> I'm using cfl's is the 1g per watt the actual cfl wattage or the equivalent?
> I have 3 45Watt cfls and 100watt hps. 3 ladies looking lovely at 3Ft tall. Any ideas what i'll yield? Thanks guys!


It's the actual wattage the bulb puts out that matters, so if you have a 46 watt 150w equivalent you should aim to get a little over an ounce per one of those bulbs.


----------



## Smeden (Jul 31, 2008)

In my first grow I got 680 dried grams + 2 plants that was "eaten before weighting"

I was running
50 seeds = 23 females
11 liter buckets, soil, perlite, leca
only GHE Total Grow and Bloom (none pk or other - pretty noob)
45 days of vegging under 1x400 hps agrolite gro n flo
10 days of blooming under 1x400 hps agrolite gro n flo
62 days of blooming under 2x400 hps SON-T

Thats somewhere nearby 600 watts overall. And got the 680 g dried + 18 g of bubble ice on the trim.

Dunno if its cheating in the g/w calculation when using more power in the flower time.







Cheers


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 7, 2008)

Smeden, beautiful grow. Hats off to ya. But ya man, it's g/w cheating. I would say you grew that under 800w imho. I also do the same as you. I veg under less light at first, then as they get bigger, up the watts. 

The best I can say I have done is 1.03/w. That was under 4000w. I do believe that smaller grows can hit the 1 g/w eaiser then bigger grows, as it is easier to manipulate the grow (fimmin', bending, ensuring no bugs/mold).

DWC is probably the easiest way to acheive that in a smaller grow also.

And Puffin, great job.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 7, 2008)

*:farm: I've already predicted I can do better than 1.25gpw with my SnowWhite and even though the now Imfamous Nute Disaster of April Fools Day is well behind Her, I'm going for it again this regeneration. Also, I think if days in flower is factored in, SnowWhite loses Her edge significantly :hubba:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 7, 2008)

I commented on a similar thread about the possibility of 1g per w, I said it cant be made, I was proven wrong by many people, do not think it is un attainable, it is!


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Aug 12, 2008)

Jorge Cervantes recommends at least half a gram per watt used in order to be efficient in your efforts and energy.


----------



## massproducer (Aug 12, 2008)

What do you mean he recommends using .5/gram?  How can you recommend an end result???  I am a little confused


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 12, 2008)

90 oz wet is less than 3 kilos...18 dry is only half a kilo...
    by GH nutes do you mean generalhydroponics ???


----------



## andy52 (Aug 12, 2008)

i know this is an old thread,BUT,i am new here and i just looked at the entire thread puffin and it awed me.i wish to hell you was my neighbor.i would worry you to death,getting you to teach me all you know.it amazes me to no end.you are the marijuana king,no doubt.i wish i could grow 1 plant and not screwit up.you grow 1 plant and keep on a growing it.that simply stunned me.great grow my friend.be well and keep at it.


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Aug 12, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> What do you mean he recommends using .5/gram?  How can you recommend an end result???  I am a little confused



Meaning you should at least yield half a gram per watt used.


----------



## massproducer (Aug 12, 2008)

I get ya now


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 12, 2008)

correction..:

1g per watt DRY WEIGHT is the holy grail..

heck, wet weight, anybody can do that.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 13, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i know this is an old thread,BUT,i am new here and i just looked at the entire thread puffin and it awed me.i wish to hell you was my neighbor.i would worry you to death,getting you to teach me all you know.it amazes me to no end.you are the marijuana king,no doubt.i wish i could grow 1 plant and not screwit up.you grow 1 plant and keep on a growing it.that simply stunned me.great grow my friend.be well and keep at it.


 
*Thanks Andy     I screw stuff up all the time, ie. the Imfamous April 1st Nute Disaster and just the other day whilst I was trimming my SnowWhite for the flip to 12/12 [4 weeks late so far] I cut a viable branch by mistake   I just stuck the knobby branch under the hygroton try to see if it would root on it's own :farm:  

I do pretty well despite my lack of horticultural skills :rofl: and I started this thread to examine the notion that 1 gram per watt, considered the holy grail of artificial light growers, is actually within the reach of everyone and quite easily.  

My method are not secrets, I suggest LST, or as I call it tiein-Her-down, to increase yield exponentually :hubba:  Also, I think DWC is the way to go as far as feeding and always keep the tds below an ec of 1.7 with a ph of 5.5-5.8. :watchplant:

Yes GH means general hydroponics, I've been using their nutes sine the early 1980's and havent felt the need to change in almost 30 yrs 

Also, I am talking about dry weight of 1.25 grams per watts of light used.  I got 20++ ounces from my 1 SnowWhite plant, using a 400w phillips HPS *


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 13, 2008)

so let me get this right,... 1 gram per watt, per plant grown in optimal conditions......DRY..... with my 6 gnarly girls i'll never run out of pot if i flower with my 1000w hortilux........heck...even at 1/2 gram per watt...how realistic is this ?????


----------



## Brouli (Aug 13, 2008)

how u doing puffin  



P.S cool thread


----------



## Abso (Aug 13, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> so let me get this right,... 1 gram per watt, per plant grown in optimal conditions......DRY..... with my 6 gnarly girls i'll never run out of pot if i flower with my 1000w hortilux........heck...even at 1/2 gram per watt...how realistic is this ?????



Pretty realistic to get .5g/w if you are not training your plants at all.

When you start to get into plant training, your yields will go up if you give it the right amount of vegetative time, IMHO.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 13, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *:farm:  Also, I think if days in flower is factored in, SnowWhite loses Her edge significantly :hubba:*



I think that we do need to factor in flowering time somehow--17 weeks is really quite a long flowering period--longer than 2 8-week crops .  Maybe we can come up with some kind of grams per kilowatt hour or something like that.  Although grams per watt seems like a good way to figure potential yield, time needs to be somehow calculated for this to be a valid indicator.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 13, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> so let me get this right,... 1 gram per watt, per plant grown in optimal conditions......DRY..... with my 6 gnarly girls i'll never run out of pot if i flower with my 1000w hortilux........heck...even at 1/2 gram per watt...how realistic is this ?????


 
*:farm: I'd venture to say with 6 plants/1000w you could do even better.  I also think if I put my horizontal bulb vertical, and surround it with a scrog, might increase it even more, a circular scrog if you will :hubba:*


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Aug 13, 2008)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> correction..:
> 
> 1g per watt DRY WEIGHT is the holy grail..
> 
> heck, wet weight, anybody can do that.



The Holy Grail embodies quality, not quantity.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 13, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I think that we do need to factor in flowering time somehow--17 weeks is really quite a long flowering period--longer than 2 8-week crops . Maybe we can come up with some kind of grams per kilowatt hour or something like that. Although grams per watt seems like a good way to figure potential yield, time needs to be somehow calculated for this to be a valid indicator.


 
*:farm: As previously suggested by many, I agree :aok:  perhaps grams per watt per hour, where grams produced is divided by watts times hours under the lamps even factoring in veg times as well :hubba:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 13, 2008)

Legendary Genetics said:
			
		

> The Holy Grail embodies quality, not quantity.


 
*:watchplant: again I agree, She's got to be worth smokin :bong1: or She aint worth growin.  In this particular case, my SnowWhite had shown Herself to be worthy of regeneration and then again I wanted to try to grow 1# for stash. :farm:*


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 13, 2008)

if you mean general hydroponics by GH , then i'm prolly using the same bloom nutes..i'm about 6 wwks into veg and will flower as soon as my 1000w HPS gets here.how long would you recommend flowering ????


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 13, 2008)

*flower until trichs are 50 percent amber/50 percent cloudy :aok: *


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 26, 2008)

I think its really strain dependant..  I've had grows that I'm very proud of that I didn't get a gram/watt, and I've grown tables with an NL5 pheno that yielded almost 1.5 grams/watt in a mismanaged jungle..


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Sep 27, 2008)

In a scrog grow I have heard of results like 2-4oz \sqft....  definately if scrog is used with HID 1g\watt goes out the window....


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 28, 2008)

*I think you are correct, 1gm/watt is only a measure, an idea, a benchmark, so to speak  LST, SCROG, even SOG can easily produce more than 1gm/w, I think it possible to produce 2 gm per watt, easily, with a light mover and LST alone with a sativa like SnowWhite :hubba:*


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Sep 28, 2008)

Legendary Genetics said:
			
		

> The Holy Grail embodies quality, not quantity.


 
Yeah, who really cares about yield?  I'd rather have an ounce of some soul-searching nuclear smoke than a pound of some garbage.


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 28, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> Yeah, who really cares about yield? I'd rather have an ounce of some soul-searching nuclear smoke than a pound of some garbage.


 

Silly, I want a lb of nuclear smoke. It can be done.


----------

